# Baldness cure could be on shelves in two years



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2013)

A hair lotion that cures baldness could be on the market within two years, believe scientists.

They are already talking with pharmaceutical firms about making the product, which would work by stopping the effects of a single guilty enzyme.
US-based dermatologists announced earlier this year that they had found that an enzyme, called prostaglandin D2 (PGD2), instructed follicles to stop producing hair.

They identified it by screening 250 genes implicated in hair loss.
George Cotsarelis, head of dermatology at Pennsylvania University, said the one responsible for levels of PGD2 played ?the major role?.
He said he was now talking with several drugs firms about creating the anti-baldness product.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ss-cure-could-be-on-shelves-in-two-years.html

Oi! Cure diabetes before baldness please!


----------

